# What makes a good agility dog?



## CalliePup (May 19, 2014)

I'm thinking about getting Callie into agility (after we do some obedience work), but I want to know what qualities make am agility dog good. She's definitely fast and, well, agile (at least I think so), but I've only watched agility a handful of times so I don't know a whole lot about it. She's also really good at jumping. She can get up a 3 foot block (boyfriend's front step is like a cement block with steps on one side) from right next to it, no running start or anything. Maybe frisbee? What do you guys think?


----------



## doggiepop (Feb 27, 2014)

pick a sport and do it. don't worry about your dog being good at whatever sport you pick. i don't think
a dog is aware of being good or bad at something.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Most dogs can be good agility dogs, given time and training.

Probably the most useful traits for a dog to have are food or toy drive and an interest in working with its owner. It's also helpful if your dog comes when called and works decently well with distractions, but even that's not necessary. You build skills over time.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Kirsten&Gypsy said:


> Most dogs can be good agility dogs, given time and training.
> 
> Probably the most useful traits for a dog to have are food or toy drive and an interest in working with its owner. It's also helpful if your dog comes when called and works decently well with distractions, but even that's not necessary. You build skills over time.


This. 

People think there's something 'magic' about agility dogs, but honestly unless you're interesting into going to like worlds, your dog can do agility and even compete at agility provided you put the time and training in. I can tell you what I would look for in the next dog I do agility with, but the truth is the dog you've got is fine almost no matter what and it's not much more than what Kirsten said: toy drive, and a desire to work with people. 

That said, your dog's a puppy so it's not gonna be jumping for a while and you have time to build skills. Work on working through distractions, work on a good watch me, teach the puppy to target a lid on the ground (run to it for a treat) and to run out away from you and around a cone. Also some body awareness stuff, like walking over a ladder on the ground, walking on all kinds of surfaces - including unsteady ones. 

Otherwise, yeah. Just do it.


----------



## doggiepop (Feb 27, 2014)

i've attended many dog shows. Border Collie's rule when it comes to agility.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

doggiepop said:


> i've attended many dog shows. Border Collie's rule when it comes to agility.


Eh, this is a weird kind of thing where, yeah, a lot of the dogs that have what it takes to get to super high levels are border collies (at least in the medium/large divisions), but those are STILL the cream of the crop and being a border collie does not make a dog fantastic at agility -even if the handler isn't green themselves. 

The handling in agility is insane and has a hugely steep learning curve. It's easier for you and the dog to learn if the dog is sticking close and learning to work with you. That's also not accounting for individual dogs and the fact that border collies come in settings other than 'awesome for sports no matter what'. Even in my whole 6 months of agility classes we've had extremely, extremely fearful and timid BCs who were so afraid of everything they couldn't work, a super dog-reactive one that could barely function around other dogs, and one who just didn't want to be there/care at all. And that's out of the total of NINE dogs over two agility classes. All were workable issues though 2 of the 3 dropped classes, but being a BC does not mean a dog's going to be fantastic at agility.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I'd say just take a class and see how you both like it!  I was at a trial yesterday and two dogs MACH'd while I was there. One was a cavalier and the other a schnauzer. I saw tonnnns of breeds doing well. Little maltese to big great dane to bullmastiff to lab to beagles. One of the fastest and driveist dogs there was a beagle. I have kind of a thing for beagles. Yeah lots of BCs and shelties doing well but really so many other breeds.

Yeah so just try it out! It's so much fun!


----------



## doggiepop (Feb 27, 2014)

what's weird? Border Collies are fast. i'm sure there's other dogs that can give them a run for their
money but at the Dog Shows that i've attended Border Collies rule.

being a BC does make a super fantastic at agility. lol.



CptJack said:


> >>>>> Eh, this is a weird kind of thing where, yeah, a lot of the dogs that have what it takes to get to super high levels are border collies (at least in the medium/large divisions),<<<<<
> 
> but those are STILL the cream of the crop and
> 
> ...


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

doggiepop said:


> what's weird? Border Collies are fast. i'm sure there's other dogs that can give them a run for their
> money but at the Dog Shows that i've attended Border Collies rule.


The 'weird' is that people think being a border collie means the dog is going to be outstanding at agility. That's not true.

A lot of the top sports dogs are border collies, and a lot of border collies are doing agility, but a lot of BCs are washing out or are just not spectacular too. If you're going to compete at high levels as opposed to just putting titles on a dog, a bc or a sheltie is a good bet. Yes, there are TONS of BCs in the sport, and for good reason - they're good at directional commands and extremely handler focused, as well as being bred for sports. Most people are never, ever, going to compete at those levels. Someone who has never done agility before certainly isn't. 

So it's pretty well down to 'whatever dog you want'.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

It is true that worlds teams are typically all shelties and border collies. That's for a reason. They're biddable breeds, athletic, highly driven, flexible, handler oriented, and probably one of the most important- big name people are running them well and BREEDING them for the elite levels of the sport. You don't see that in other breeds as much. You see a lot more 'versatility breeding'. How much is just cyclic and a result of some of the top people originally having those breeds? I have noticed many instances where the top trainer at a school has one breed and all the students have that breed (or even relatives of the trainer's dog).

But seriously, if you're just wanting to try out the sport or compete some then get a dog suited to you. Moderately athletic, some drive you can build on, and handler focus would help. Basically all you need is a sound dog. The best teams I see are the people who have dogs that suit their training style. The lady with the beagles was just rocking it out.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Agree with the others. Go for it! Any dog that isn't super scared of the environment and is sound can do well in agility. Me and Max have beat out many a BC over the years if they mess up and they do mess up a lot. Qualifying is qualifying and you aren't having to beat other dogs, just the course except in steeplechase and winning nationals. 

I'd get or make a flirt pole and work on waiting in the face of fun - ie wait then get the fun bouncing lure. I'd train tug to the point that it is the dog's favorite thing in the entire world so when you are waiting in an exciting place or need to get your over whelmed dog to you you have more options than the recall. As well as targeting a spot on the ground teach targeting your hand so she knows to to to this side or that and it also is yet another type of recall cue.

If you could find an obedience class at an agility school do that. Class will still be working around silly baby dogs but the handlers might be more skilled and planning to move on to agility. It isn't always easy to find a beginning class and that would give you a foot in the door to getting into a class too. You can always move on if you don't like the place and an agility school is very likely to be using positive reinforcements to teach. Ginger sure picked up on the atmosphere at pre agility class, I had been working on a stay for the whole time she had been with me, she saw the other dogs staying and she clearly decided she could do that after all. 

If you can go to trials. They generally are at least 2 days long so one day on your own to scope out where to be out of the way and such and maybe bring her the next to watch from a distance, walk around and watch. That would be a training session, bring lots of food to give her tiny treats for looking at you, sitting when dogs are moving by and such. The trials around here have lots of room to do this, mostly outside or at least lots of parking lot to work in before going to the ringside. Some dogs trust their handlers and do fine brought into a trial to run but I suspect most need a lot of work to get used to the whole idea.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

There are slow BCs too. I know a few lower drive and not so fast BCs. I know a lady that just washed hers because the dog was not driven. I think it was silly because the dog was having fun but it was only going to be a dog you'd put a few titles on more than likely. There are also a lot of BCs (and shelties) that may have drive but don't have the other skills. Some take out half the course (jump stands and all) or just leave the handler and make up their own course because they're so over the top. There's a lot of jumping issues in BCs and shelties too. Is that because there's so many in the sport so we just notice it more? Early takeoff syndrome- I've seen other dogs display the symptoms but it's typically a BC and sheltie 'thing'.

My sheltie friend was telling me her Q rate with her world's teams trial dog is about half that of her slower dog. 

There's a lot of factors about what makes a good agility team.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

You know, I'm going to simplify my answer here because there are a lot of factors in play and almost none of them apply to people just getting into agility and who don't expect to end up doing more than titling a dog - if they even expect that.

"Physically sound dog, and you and your dog have fun playing together." 

I think a lot of people think it's more complex than that, but somebody just looking to play and maybe do some local trials or gain titles, I really don't think it is.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Yep! It's all about the fun!


----------



## CalliePup (May 19, 2014)

Yeah I would definitely just do it for fun! Regardless of whether she was "good" at it, if she enjoyed it I would do it with her. I just don't know if she would stand a chance at a competition haha. I'm excited to try it with her, maybe she'll surprise me . Although she is easily distracted...


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

CalliePup said:


> Yeah I would definitely just do it for fun! Regardless of whether she was "good" at it, if she enjoyed it I would do it with her. I just don't know if she would stand a chance at a competition haha. I'm excited to try it with her, maybe she'll surprise me . Although she is easily distracted...


What seems to surprise most people is:

How well their dogs do.

How much THEY need to learn. 

You'll be fine. Just have fun.


----------



## CalliePup (May 19, 2014)

CptJack said:


> What seems to surprise most people is:
> 
> How well their dogs do.
> 
> ...


Haha I'm sure I'd be the one doing most of the learning!


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

> I just don't know if she would stand a chance at a competition haha.


The nice thing about agility is that even though you can be competitive with other teams, you don't have to be. What you are really going for is the "Q" or qualifying run...meaning you have completed the course without going over the allowable faults/course time. You can be "in last place" and Q if you are under the fault limit and within the course time. For me, it is really about the fun, team work and getting a Q is always a plus. A place ribbon is icing on the cake. We trialed today and Gemma, my Cavalier earned her Wildcard Championship in CPE. She has her C-ATCH (CPE Agility Trial Championship). I am not a hard core competitor but we still do well. We wouldn't ever make a World team, but we don't need to.


----------



## CalliePup (May 19, 2014)

So Cavalier said:


> The nice thing about agility is that even though you can be competitive with other teams, you don't have to be. What you are really going for is the "Q" or qualifying run...meaning you have completed the course without going over the allowable faults/course time. You can be "in last place" and Q if you are under the fault limit and within the course time. For me, it is really about the fun, team work and getting a Q is always a plus. A place ribbon is icing on the cake. We trialed today and Gemma, my Cavalier earned her Wildcard Championship in CPE. She has her C-ATCH (CPE Agility Trial Championship). I am not a hard core competitor but we still do well. We wouldn't ever make a World team, but we don't need to.


Ohh I see. That's really cool! It's not only for purebred dogs, is it?


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

CalliePup said:


> Ohh I see. That's really cool! It's not only for purebred dogs, is it?


No. You do have to register your dogs if you compete - and I'd look into the trials closest to you and see which ones will be relevant. Kylie is a mutt but registered with NADAC, AKC Peter Partners, and I'll eventually get around to registering her with UKC. Most groups require your mixed breed dog be altered to register, and it costs some money but it's not really a big production.

And it's kind of cool to have a mixed breed with a "fancy" registered name.


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

> It's not only for purebred dogs, is it?


No, not at all! The little fluffy white dog in my avatar is my little mixed breed rescue, Baxter, and hopefully my up and coming agility star...His "breed" will be registered as "All American".


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

And also let's be real.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hVymMmUIZhU

Even on the world team, these are DOGS and HUMANS. Stuff happens.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

AKC was the only organization that wouldn't allow mixed breed dogs to compete when I started out. They softened it by allowing altered apparently pure bred dogs to register and compete for a while and now also allow mixed breed dogs to register and compete in most of the sport events now. USDAA, NADAC, CPE, UKC and ASCA have always allowed mixed breed dogs to compete. The original AKC thing was a joke and lots of obviously mixed breed dogs were registered as pure bred dogs. I refused to register with AKC with Max when they introduced the partners thing a few years back and probably won't do it with Ginger either. They are doing this because they think they are losing money to USDAA, NADAC, CPE, UKC and the others. I live where I could easily compete every week if I would do AKC and that isn't good for me, my pocketbook or the dog.

Agility is you against the course. All the dogs entered in a class can qualify and get a leg towards a title or none of the dogs can qualify and get a leg. There are a few exceptions but for the most part just do your best and if you run fast enough and clean then you qualify and once you get the legs needed at a particular level you earn a title.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Which venues depends on your area. We've done TDAA (small dogs), USDAA, and NADAC so far. 
[Qupte]And also let's be real.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hVymMmUIZhU

Even on the world team, these are DOGS and HUMANS. Stuff happens.]/Quote]

Those courses... yikes! I sometimes wonder if we (general) really should be doing those super twisty international style courses. 

But shelties and BCs and sheppies galore. Love that.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Laurelin said:


> Those courses... yikes! I sometimes wonder if we (general) really should be doing those super twisty international style courses.
> 
> But shelties and BCs and sheppies galore. Love that.


Yeah, there was a lot of wiping out on that course as a result of the super insane back and forth twists and turns, both with the dogs and handlers. But it's *still* kind of reassuring to see like... the dog wandering off to sniff, the BC across the ring doing its own thing, and the little sheltie repeatedly refusing the chute. Because dogs.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Oh god the people tripping on their dogs.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

I really liked the dog that refused that skinny tire then the handler just threw his hands out calling his dog to him. So sweet. That closed tunnel looked black inside, no wonder some dogs weren't about to go in there.

Seeing a lot of fallout from doing blind crosses too. I probably shouldn't teach blinds until Ginger is solid on a hand cue so she doesn't just go around me when I am ahead of her. I adore blinds and got Sassy's PIII Jumper title because she just followed me. Very glad they aren't forbidden any more but I do need to be aware of the pitfalls.

My very best wipe out was the time I completely ran over the snooker flag trying to keep Sassy from jumping the A frame contact. Everybody's jaw just dropped. The flags are PVC pipe over rebar, guess that rebar was short! The flag was removed after my booboo. I wasn't hurt at all. The worst was the time I knocked down a jump in my first attempt at Grand Prix and that plus the couple of seconds over time meant no Q. That year you were allowed 5 faults to qualify.


----------



## CalliePup (May 19, 2014)

Awww I would definitely be the one tripping all over the place. That's so funny though! This makes me so excited to try agility with Callie . Some of these little dogs really fly!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I am going to trip over Kylie someday.

I don't know when, but it's going to happen. :/


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

I was terrified to take a night class with black Max. Ginger stays out of my way, Max gets underfoot. Either is easier on me than the alternative, zoomy dogs taking laps and you don't know where or what they have in mind to get into.

Sass, Squash reminds me of an incredible agility American Bulldog that I knew a long time ago. He adored agility but was a bit terrifying to run due to his size and enthusiasm. His owner kept getting AB after AB hoping for the same great dog. Whatever happens will be epic.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

CptJack said:


> And also let's be real.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hVymMmUIZhU
> 
> Even on the world team, these are DOGS and HUMANS. Stuff happens.


Maybe I can do this after all. Thanks for that.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> Maybe I can do this after all. Thanks for that.


I get a great deal of joy watching the super competitive people screw up. It'd be a little mean if I wasn't mostly just relieved to know that NOBODY is perfect all the time!


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

This is my favorite agility blooper of all time. 






Every time this dang dog deer-jumps over the chute it makes me laugh so hard.


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

sassafras said:


> This is my favorite agility blooper of all time.
> 
> Every time this dang dog deer-jumps over the chute it makes me laugh so hard.


That was hilarious!! Zoey had serious zoomies in our first class at our last trial. We started okay and then she just lost it and took off, taking whatever random obstacles were in her path. I would call her and she would look over her shoulder like "i'm sorry but I just can't STOP RUNNNNNING!!!" lol I really couldn't do anything but stand there and laugh. Everyone commented afterwards on how much fun she had! lol


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

sassafras said:


> This is my favorite agility blooper of all time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've seen this before. I laughed so hard! Huskies, I tell ya!


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

sassafras said:


> This is my favorite agility blooper of all time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love that video,such a cutie as well.
I tend to watch local agility trials 2-3 times a year,and their is always plenty of zoomies,distracted dogs and screw ups at each one. I think it's just part of getting used to the game as well as realizing even the best dogs and handlers can have a bad run. Last year I even saw a dog take a dump on the teeter-toter.


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

sassafras said:


> This is my favorite agility blooper of all time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is going to be Jari one day.

We've started learning more and more international handling stuff in class. I think it's coming to us eventually LOL. We've been to one seminar about it and will probably end up going to more. Also UKI is getting big in my area. 

SO MANY MISTAKES:


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

some of these bloopers would sooo be Gem lol. in many ways she is like Happy, a rock star at everything she tries. but Happy is VERY focused and does not "joke around" everything she does is serious business to her and she has no time for shenanigans. Gem? would probably run away with a jump bar in her mouth lol


----------

